# General tips and tricks on getting faster on the cube



## ElderKingpin (Dec 5, 2009)

I have been cubing for ROUGHLY 3 months (its 5 days less then 3 months) and basically, i have found ways for me personally to get faster, and i honestly do think that it will help other people to understand what to focus on.

Full Fridrich (Cross, f2l, oll, pll)

*Cross*
In a competition you have exactly 15 seconds to inspect (unless you want to take that 2 second penalty and get an extra 2 seconds inspection) before you solve. Dont just pick it up and solve it, take advantage of that 15 seconds, use it up. Cross is solved on the bottom usually because it gives a look-ahead to F2L. and you cant look ahead while you are looking at how to finish up the cross, after inspection you should basically be able to close your eyes and solve the cross without thinking.

--

*F2L.*
GO SLOW seriously. GO SLOW. I do it intuitively so you have to go slow to really understand how to do it, and to get better at it. And, f2l involves. the 4 corner white pieces and the 4 corresponding edge pieces for it, that means look only at your edge pieces, for example.
You have the cross finished, and you have to solve the F2L, instead of wasting your time to look all over the cube, look at the 8 main points on the cube where the edge piece can be (unless you messed up the cross) The edge pieces will always fall either, in between your middle pieces or at the top yellow face's (assuming you solve white cross) edge pieces. 
The first step when you go into F2L is finding the first pair, if you did what i said above (look ahead while solving the cross) you should be able to easily locate and insert the first pair, while inserting the first pair, look for another corner piece then look at the edge piece hotspots for that corresponding pair. That is why you at first go slow, so you can become adept at the look-ahead.
Understand, when you do it intuitively, you must understand how your sequence of moves affects the overall cube, so as to keep track of the edge pieces, if you did R U R' U' it takes out the pair and sets it directly on top of where it used to be, and it does not affect any other edge pieces, it only affects the pair you did the move on and the yellow layer.

When you do it intuitively (or with algorithms) it is a good idea to learn the mirror algorithm for that move (it should be extremely similar).

For example 
R U R' U' would be the same as doing
y2 L U L' U' 

The left face would basically be
L' U' L U would be the same as doing
y2 R' U' R U

The mirror moves cut out unnecessary cube rotations, which. take up time
--

*PLL and OLL*
The PLL and OLL is basically the same thing, you do an algorithm to solve the steps in one sequence. It is all muscle memory, which is why you dont have to dig through your conscious to find the algorithm, a person has to get familiar with what the cube should look like before performing an algorithm, or you might use the wrong one. I have no major tiips, other then finding GOOD algorithms, because some of them are just useless. I do suggest using badmephisto's site since it does contain all of the good OLLs and PLLs. And, you should try learning the moves in pairs. As in, Learn one sequence, then the mirror sequence. Because they are usually extremely similar

==

Hope this helped, if not. :fp​


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 5, 2009)

join date of ElderKingpin: NOVEMBER 2009... [me aswell]
3 months to learn full fridrich is possible, its not the greatest idea to come up with a tutorial if you have kind of recently joined the forum. & it is even worse if you have made this tutorial without knowing full fridrich urself.

some things need to be more detailed and explained properly, but i reckon this was pretty good


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 5, 2009)

I've already seen/read all these tips in other places, though good job taking the effort to write this up.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 5, 2009)

Good job, old chap!


----------

